# right angle join of 1/4th and 1/8th thick pieces? how to?



## gn1weirdness (Aug 19, 2015)

So I already know the obvious answer, but since they are different thicknesses and this will be for a box I am curious how I could join them so there would be no gap if that makes sense.

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Cut the 1/8" piece so that the angle is 30° (sharp) and the 1/4" piece so that the angle is 60° (not so sharp). You can think of it as half of an equilateral triangle, if that helps.

[/Math Teacher]


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

You cold also cut the thicker piece in a bird's mouth shape at 45 to butt up against the 45 on the thinner piece and and at 90 to but up against the side of the thinner piece. Does that make sense? Not easy to cut though. Personally I'd probably just cut them both at 45 all the way across and then rip out a triangular shaped piece to fill in the gap and glue it in.


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Can you cut a 1/8" wide dado (about 1/8" deep) near one edge of the 1/4" piece? And then slide the 1/8" piece into the dado. Of course, the side of the 1/8" thk piece won't be flush with the end of the 1/4" piece, so that may not work for you.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

63.5/26.5 degrees.

I like Ted's solution better though, the "birds mouth" will give you the end-grain free corner on the outside, a nice "lock miter" for alignment, and a simpler 45 degree cut.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> 63.5/26.5 degrees.
> - splintergroup


Yup… (well, 63.4349/26.5650 degrees 

If 'a' = the width of board A, and 'b' = the width of board B:

Miter angle of board A = arctan (a/b)
Miter angle of board B = arctan (b/a)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Wups, color me red-faced. Right about the 63.5/26.5 degrees. Next time I finish my coffee.


----------



## gn1weirdness (Aug 19, 2015)

> You cold also cut the thicker piece in a bird s mouth shape at 45 to butt up against the 45 on the thinner piece and and at 90 to but up against the side of the thinner piece. Does that make sense? Not easy to cut though. Personally I d probably just cut them both at 45 all the way across and then rip out a triangular shaped piece to fill in the gap and glue it in.
> 
> - Ted78


I am pretty sure I understand what you are saying, any chance of a visual though?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I had tried to find a picture without luck, Ted's idea is worth considering.

Perhaps a mental image?
Think of your box with 1/8" sides and typical 45 degree miters. Now add a flat board, 1/8" thick to the inside of one of the sides (making a 1/4" board"). That is how the joint would look.

(cheesy ASCII drawing)

--------/|
/ |
/ |
/ |
| | 
| |
---- | |
| |


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, the ASCII was an epic fail!

(here is a picture that is close, just imagine the piece on the right is 1/4" thick and the piece on the bottom is 1/8")


----------



## gn1weirdness (Aug 19, 2015)

I swear I have seen router bits that can make those cuts, or am I just crazy? Either way huge thanks for the visual, very helpful.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

> I swear I have seen router bits that can make those cuts, or am I just crazy? Either way huge thanks for the visual, very helpful.
> 
> - gn1weirdness


There are, yes.


----------



## gn1weirdness (Aug 19, 2015)

> I swear I have seen router bits that can make those cuts, or am I just crazy? Either way huge thanks for the visual, very helpful.
> 
> - gn1weirdness
> 
> ...


Care to provide a link? I most likely won't be using one, but curious either way.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_rabbeting_miter_joint.html

http://www.infinitytools.com/lapped-miter-joint-router-bits-3016


----------



## gn1weirdness (Aug 19, 2015)

> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_rabbeting_miter_joint.html
> 
> http://www.infinitytools.com/lapped-miter-joint-router-bits-3016
> 
> - Mosquito


Thanks a ton, I am going to play around with some ideas here.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

It's a little different than what's been mentioned but, dovetails or box joints don't really care how thick your material is.


----------

